# The Coffee Bean has a new website!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out the new website guys! Let me know what you think http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks great! I especially liked seeing photos of the vehicles you have converted


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Works well on mobiles too.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi

I am interested in the Vibiemme machines the HX junior and possibly the two boiler machine. I don't know much about them, can you give me any details about parts if needed and service?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks nice, although I think it would be better if you divided the shop side of the site into machines, grinders, beans, services. So from the main menu I can see, business startups, about the roastery and then a shop option


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Looks nice, although I think it would be better if you divided the shop side of the site into machines, grinders, beans, services. So from the main menu I can see, business startups, about the roastery and then a shop option


This!

If I am looking for "something" I normally know what the "something" is and I want to look at and compare various of those "somethings"...

I don't think I have ever really looked for (or been thinking of buying) an "ANYthing" from a specific Manufacturer!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ooooooooooh! I didn't realise you had a sales side on there. That needs to be under a 'Shop' tab right at the top under peoples noses!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Site is still very much a work in progress but I think (hope you agree!!) a huge improvement on the old one! All this feedback very gratefully received! Thanks! ☺


----------

